# Zur Info: Punkt nach DNS Domainname: example.de.



## ComFreek (14. Dezember 2014)

Wusstet ihr, dass ein _fully-qualified DNS domain name_ eigentlich einen Punkt ('.') am Ende besitzt?
Zum Beispiel "example.de." oder "subdomain.example.org.".

Quelle: Trailing Dots in Domain Names


> It's a little-known fact, but fully-qualified (unambiguous) DNS domain names have a dot at the end. People running DNS servers usually know this (if you miss the trailing dots out, your DNS configuration is unlikely to work) but the general public usually doesn't. A domain name that doesn't have a dot at the end is not fully-qualified and is potentially ambiguous. This was documented in the DNS specification, RFC 1034, way back in 1987:
> Since a complete domain name ends with the root label, this leads to a
> printed form which ends in a dot.  We use this property to distinguish between:
> 
> ...



Siehe auch: How can URLs have a dot . at the end, e.g. www.bla.de.?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Dezember 2014)

HI,
nein ich wußte das nicht. Aber was bedeutet das in der Praxis, sind nun alle domains zweifelhaft oder wie ist das zu bewerten?

Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (14. Dezember 2014)

Kritisch wird's beim https-Protokoll 

Siehe z.B. https://www.google.de. oder https://www.tutorials.de.


----------



## ComFreek (14. Dezember 2014)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, bezieht sich das nur auf die Domains (!= URIs), die mittels eines DNS in die IP-Adresse umgewandelt werden.

_google.de_ ist im Gegensatz zu _google.de._ (mit Punkt am Ende) relativ und deswegen nicht eindeutig. Als welche Domain es nun vom DNS interpretiert wird, hängt von der DNS Searchlist ab:

Quelle: Trailing Dots in Domain Names


> What surprises most people is that if you type a multi-label name containing dots, then it's still relative to your DNS searchlist unless you remember the trailing dot on the end to make it fully-qualified. So, if you type "www.someco.com" and you have "comcast.net" in your DNS searchlist then you could end up actually getting "www.someco.com.comcast.net." That web page probably doesn't exist, but it could.



Was ich mich frage, ist, inwiefern aktuelle Browser _google.de_ automatisch zu _google.de._ korrigieren. Eigentlich dürfte kein korrekt arbeitendes Programm diese (ggf. vermeintliche) Korrektur durchführen, da die absolute Domain eben von der DNS Searchlist abhängt.


----------



## sheel (14. Dezember 2014)

Also, gewusst hab ich das, aber nie für beachtenswert gehalten
(letztendlich existiert (vermutlich) nichts irgendwie Öffentliches außer dem einen "üblichen" Relativ-Bereich)

So ziemlich alle Programme, für die das relevant ist, machen stillschweigend einen Punkt dazu,
auch wenn es eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist. Eher Sorgen macht mir das von Spicelab gezeigte Fehlen vom Fehler 

PS: Bezüglich Sicherheit könnte das allerdings interessant sein 
Nur...wirklich vertrauen kann man einem DNS-Server sowieso nicht.


----------



## ComFreek (16. Dezember 2014)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Kritisch wird's beim https-Protokoll
> 
> Siehe z.B. https://www.google.de. oder https://www.tutorials.de.


Mit IE 11 bekomme ich bei beiden einen Zertifikatsfehler angezeigt.
Mit Chrome nur beim zweiten (, wobei ich den Punkt bei google.de. manuell nach dem ersten Ansurfen eintragen musste).

Zu dem Problem mit den Zertifikatsfehlern habe ich Folgendes gefunden:


serverfault.com: HTTPS and trailing dot in domain
Mozilla Bug-Eintrag
Ein und und noch ein anderer Bug-Eintrag (von mehreren) für Google Chrome.

Der letzte Kommentar beim Bugeintragl für Mozilla Firefox besagt, dass das Zertifikat für tutorials.de (ohne Punkt) für tutorials.de. (mit Punkt) eigentlich gültig sein müsste. Dies wurde aber noch nicht implementiert und wird es auch nicht, weil es keiner nutzt (siehe vorherige Kommentare), sofern ich es richtig rausgelesen habe.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Dezember 2014)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Mit IE 11 bekomme ich bei beiden einen Zertifikatsfehler angezeigt.


Gleiches gilt für Firefox und Safari (Win).


----------

